# visitor



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

looks more like a kind of wasp than a bee.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

jrbbees said:


> looks more like a kind of wasp than a bee.


Yeah...you may be right...the thorax/abdomen does look waspish but she struck me as a bee when I first saw her. If she's a wasp....she's not one I recognize...but that doesn't mean much.


----------

